# [SOLVED] Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN



## PC person

I think my original post under the same name (except the word AGAIN) was deleted, but I never got a PM saying why, and I couldn't find it under either view posts-view my posts or the search feature when I searched for my username. Here it is again. I'm trying to get several rectangles to fit on a 8 1/2 inch by 11 inch piece of paper. Maybe they thought it wasn't tech related and deleted it. 

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=858571


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Your original thread has not been moved or deleted. It is still at
*http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/aligning-ms-paint-images-directly-on-the-screen-161142.html*

Open Paint and go to Image > Attributes. Set the Units to inches and enter 8.5 and 11 for width and height.

Click the rectangle tool and draw a box at the required size. Change to the select tool and drag around your rectangle to select it. Ctrl-C to copy, then Crtl-V to paste. Move into position and repeat for the remaining boxes in the row. When you've got these aligned, select the whole row, copy and paste onto the next row and repeat until you've filled the page.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



koala said:


> Your original thread has not been moved or deleted. It is still at
> *http://www.techsupportforum.com/f159/aligning-ms-paint-images-directly-on-the-screen-161142.html*
> 
> Open Paint and go to Image > Attributes. Set the Units to inches and enter 8.5 and 11 for width and height.
> 
> Click the rectangle tool and draw a box at the required size. Change to the select tool and drag around your rectangle to select it. Ctrl-C to copy, then Crtl-V to paste. Move into position and repeat for the remaining boxes in the row. When you've got these aligned, select the whole row, copy and paste onto the next row and repeat until you've filled the page.



Thanks! I really appreciate it wonder why I couldn't find my other thread though, usually I just use view your posts to find my posts, I wonder if there is way for it to display just threads I have posted in rather than individual posts. usually my most recent would come up near the top.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

I checked again and it _had_ been deleted, probably because it didn't contain a question or details, just a link. Sorry about that, it's back again now.

Paint is not the best program for this kind of thing. If you have MS Office or similar, you can create the boxes and have better control over positioning, resizing and alignment.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



> koala said:
> 
> 
> 
> I checked again and it _had_ been deleted, probably because it didn't contain a question or details, just a link. Sorry about that, it's back again now.
> 
> 
> 
> It contained a sentence besides the link. What made you think it hadn't been deleted the first time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paint is not the best program for this kind of thing. If you have MS Office or similar, you can create the boxes and have better control over positioning, resizing and alignment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have Adobe Photoshop as well, and when you say MS Office what program in it are you talking about? Word, perhaps?
Click to expand...


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



PC person said:


> It contained a sentence besides the link. What made you think it hadn't been deleted the first time?


TSF staff can see deleted threads, I just missed the 'deleted' flag when I was looking.



PC person said:


> I have Adobe Photoshop as well, and when you say MS Office what program in it are you talking about? Word, perhaps?


Photoshop is ideal. You can use the ruler and guidelines to set up a template, then draw a rectangle which snaps to the guidelines, then copy/paste it to fill the page. MS Word can also be used with the shape drawing tools and tabs in the ruler.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

After trying for about 20 minutes unsuccessfully to create the image I wanted, I tried to just use the one you provided and delete the top-most right square (I have 15 boxes currently)

The problem is the select tool. When I tried to select a box or row of boxes, I would get some of the space around it, which caused some big problems when I tried to cut and paste.

I have the video professor lesson on Photoshop. Mainly tells me how to edit photos, don't know how to do this in Photoshop. I'm going to make sections in each box, where each of my card sets are and have a numbered list, with each number corresponding to a different set, either commons or uncommons, as I have them categorized.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



> which caused some big problems when I tried to cut and paste.


Try *copy* and paste instead.

If you can tell me the size you want for each box and the space between each one, then I can show you how to set up guidelines in Photoshop to create the page.

Basically, you start with a blank A4 document at 72dpi, then hit Ctrl-R to bring up the ruler. Click inside the vertical ruler and drag a blue guideline into position and repeat for as many as required, then do the same for the horizontal ruler. These guidelines can be grabbed and moved if they're not quite in position. When it's looking ok, change to the draw rectangle tool and create a box at the top left, copy it and paste for the remaining boxes. Save this master document as a .PSD (Photoshop's native format which saves the layers, guidelines, etc) and then save a copy as a .JPG which is just a flat image with none of the extras saved.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



> koala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try *copy* and paste instead.
> 
> 
> 
> I did actually, just I get them confused when I'm typing them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can tell me the size you want for each box and the space between each one, then I can show you how to set up guidelines in Photoshop to create the page.
> 
> Basically, you start with a blank A4 document at 72dpi, then hit Ctrl-R to bring up the ruler. Click inside the vertical ruler and drag a blue guideline into position and repeat for as many as required, then do the same for the horizontal ruler. These guidelines can be grabbed and moved if they're not quite in position. When it's looking ok, change to the draw rectangle tool and create a box at the top left, copy it and paste for the remaining boxes. Save this master document as a .PSD (Photoshop's native format which saves the layers, guidelines, etc) and then save a copy as a .JPG which is just a flat image with none of the extras saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I actually did manage to do this in paint(without being able to number the sections though) just dumb luck I suppose, but I will try what you suggest in photoshop. 

Just so you know, what I'm trying to do is have an 8.5 by 11 inch piece of paper and I have 14 full and one half full boxes of cards that can hold 1600 cards each represented on that piece of paper. I put my rare cards in binders, and the others are organized by set. I put the commons and uncommons of each set in the boxes. Most of what I have are sections with commons and uncommons of each set. 

It just would be easier for me when reorganizing my cards, if I could put them in piles by section then look at the sheet to see where each section is in my boxes, it would make it a lot faster. Like I said I'll try what you're suggesting.

I have the video professor lesson also for photoshop, but it didn't go over something like this, just editing photographs basically. 

Also, I wondered if anyone here would ever get frustrated if I ask too many questions, or too many elementary ones that could be looked up in a search engine. I've had some people on another board (though they actively encourage "mockery of stupid people" as they put it) say this to me.

It's just that I can get real frustrated when I look with a search engine/engines and it hands me back something that has _*nothing to do with*_ what I searched for, (after trying several search parameteres, even) Perhaps all the words are on the pages, but they are just mentioned, and don't fit together to match what I was looking for.

Think search engines will ever be so advanced that they can give me an answer like you are  I can't wait for that day.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Keep firing away with your questions. I can't guarantee that we'll be able to answer them all, but we'll do our best.

"_mockery of stupid people_"...... don't worry, we don't go in for that kind of thing here. The whole point of TechSupportForum is for those with knowledge and experience in computers to help others free of charge in a friendly environment.

I've been using Photoshop for a few years as a graphic designer, so if you have any problems with it, post here.

If you're looking for Photoshop tutorial videos, try *Lynda.com*


----------



## Inactive

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

i'm wondering if the image that koala posted above with the 16 rectangles was what you were looking for. i use autocad and its main purpose is to produce graphics on paper at correct scales. it's possible i could do something on US letter (8.5"x11") in a PDF format that should be 100% correct in scale. 



> It's just that I can get real frustrated when I look with a search engine/engines and it hands me back something that has nothing to do with what I searched for, (after trying several search parameteres, even) Perhaps all the words are on the pages, but they are just mentioned, and don't fit together to match what I was looking for.


on another note, i use webferret sometimes to find strange and unusual webpages. read through the 'boolean' seach parameters to get a correct search going.
also when you are using the regular search engines, if you need a couple of words together when searching put " around the phrase and it should return a search with them together.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Here's what I've done, it's almost complete, except now all I need to do in number each section in each rectangle, I tried to do this in paint by viewing the image in a larger size, but then it will not let me use the text tool to put in a number when it's magnified.

For some reason, when you click on the thumbnail, it's messed up, has some lines missing, but it's fine when looking at it as a small image in my post.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Looks good so far. How accurate do the positions of the lines and boxes need to be?

Paint really isn't the best program for this kind of work. If you post the measurements for the boxes and lines in each box, I can set up the guidelines in Photoshop and send you the PSD file so you can edit it and place the text accurately. Or I can use your image to estimate the positions. (it'll have to wait til tomorrow though, it's 2am here )

btw, the image you posted looks fine. Your browser is probably reducing the large image to fit the screen, making it look not quite right, so you just have to click it to see it full size.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

I'd rather you show me how, so I can do it myself in photoshop. Per your instructions....................




> koala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try *copy* and paste instead.
> 
> If you can tell me the size you want for each box and the space between each one, then I can show you how to set up guidelines in Photoshop to create the page.
> 
> Basically, you start with a blank A4 document at 72dpi, then hit Ctrl-R to bring up the ruler. Click inside the vertical ruler and drag a blue guideline into position and repeat for as many as required, then do the same for the horizontal ruler. These guidelines can be grabbed and moved if they're not quite in position. When it's looking ok, change to the draw rectangle tool and create a box at the top left, copy it and paste for the remaining boxes. Save this master document as a .PSD (Photoshop's native format which saves the layers, guidelines, etc) and then save a copy as a .JPG which is just a flat image with none of the extras saved.
> 
> 
> 
> How do I change the blank checkerboard image on the canvas to the size I want (so it will hit on an 8.5 by 11 inch piece of paper) I created an image with an 8.5 by 11inch document size, which makes it over a meg big.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks good so far. How accurate do the positions of the lines and boxes need to be?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, there are two rows per box, and sections within each row. I just basically need all the boxes to fit on a 8.5 by 11 inch piece of paper, then I need to number each section, which paint won't let me do, it won't let me alter the size of the text box to what I need.
Click to expand...


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

File > New
8.5 x 11 inches
Background Contents: White (this will replace the transparent background which shows up as a checkerboard pattern)











Ctrl-R to show the rulers
Right-click the ruler and select inches
Now to create the guidelines
Drag the horizontal ruler to....
0.50"
2.50"
3.00"
5.00"
5.50"
7.50"
8.00"
10.00"

Drag the vertical ruler to
0.50"
2.00"
2.50"
4.00"
4.50"
6.00"
6.50"
8.00"
You can toggle the blue guidelines on and off using Ctrl-H. These are only visible onscreen and will not print. Change these guideline positions to whatever you want, this is just an example. It might look better with bigger boxes closer together.











Select the Rectangular Marquee tool (M on the keyboard)
Click the top left of your first box and drag to the bottom right
Right-click inside the box and select Stroke
Set it to 2px, black, center
Drag the marquee to the next box guideline with the left mouse button and repeat the stroke
Continue for all 15 boxes.











Then, using the rulers and guidelines, draw in your extra horizontal lines using the Pencil tool (B on the keyboard) set to 2 pixels











To add text, select the Type tool (T on the keyboard)
Click where you want the text to start, select the font and size from the top menu and enter the text. Ctrl-Enter to complete (Enter will start a new line)
If you want to move the text to a new position, hold down the Ctrl key and drag with the left mouse button










Save as a .PSD to retain all the extra non-printing information, then save a backup as a .JPG

Hope this helps.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

why? It's set to the exact dimensions of the paper.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Check the printer settings. Is it set to landscape or horizontal? Paper size?


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



koala said:


> Check the printer settings. Is it set to landscape or horizontal? Paper size?


horizontal/portrait, as text documents print out that way. the Paper size is 8.5 width by 11 inches length. All I can't think of is it's because I was zoomed in so far, photoshop thought the paper is bigger than it really is.


----------



## koala

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*

Zoom doesn't affect the print settings at all, just the way you see it on the screen.

If the boxes you've drawn are too close to the edges of the paper that could cause it not to print. There needs to be a margin, and this is different for each printer. Some require a half inch margin and others can print almost to the edges.

Click the Proceed button when you get the error and see how much of the page is clipped, then adjust your image position accordingly. You probably just need to tighten the gaps between the boxes, which can be done by select/drag.

btw, I hope these instructions aren't too complicated. I've tried to break it down into simple steps and it only took me 2 minutes to create the guidelines, 1 minute for the boxes, then another 2 minutes for the extra lines, but if you're new to Photoshop it might take a bit longer.


----------



## PC person

*Re: Aligning MS paint images directly on the screen AGAIN*



> koala said:
> 
> 
> 
> Zoom doesn't affect the print settings at all, just the way you see it on the screen.
> 
> If the boxes you've drawn are too close to the edges of the paper that could cause it not to print. There needs to be a margin, and this is different for each printer. Some require a half inch margin and others can print almost to the edges.
> 
> Click the Proceed button when you get the error and see how much of the page is clipped, then adjust your image position accordingly. You probably just need to tighten the gaps between the boxes, which can be done by select/drag.
> 
> btw, I hope these instructions aren't too complicated. I've tried to break it down into simple steps and it only took me 2 minutes to create the guidelines, 1 minute for the boxes, then another 2 minutes for the extra lines, but if you're new to Photoshop it might take a bit longer.
> 
> 
> 
> I just printed it and it came out perfectly, just as it looks, I guess I don't know why it's saying that.
Click to expand...


----------

